# Which one?!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So, these two boys are full brothers and I'm not sure which one I want to pick as my jr herd sire... What are your guys thoughts? I like things about the both of them and just don't know what my final decision is yet! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

As I have said before, I like the white one better :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know which one i like …...;-) :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like them both! Lol! And I hate white and I'm
Trying not to let that taint my mind but ugh!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know your not a fan of all white……but still , lol.
They are both really nice , id be happy with either one of them


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to say the white one too, lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, why the white over the choc/white one, I want reasons! Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I prefer the white one too, for better length of body, and I believe more brisket.  Both are cuties though!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They are still babies and its hard to choose this young, but i like the white one better


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The white one.
More Lamanchas Skyla? yuck


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha ha ! :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

2 things.

First. Still a bit young to judge 2 that are so close in type. Id wait as long as you can to see how they grow.

Second. Id pick they white one easily! I mean thats a real live spidergoat!!! Look at him all standing on the ceiling in that second pic!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Dave, I'm getting him on the 4th, so I need to pick soon.

And is it upside down?! Oye.... It's not showing that way on the app but when I uploaded t went both way... Lol!

But really, you like the white one too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The breeder still really likes the chocolate/white one, says she likes him a lot and would stick with him... 

I think she sees and feels them and all I am getting is not so great pictures lol!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the white one better, going by these photos. If they're from a reputable breeder however, and she's saying she likes the chocolate and white better, then I'd probably go with him or go see them in person and then make a decision. Sometimes, it's hard to choose from just a couple photos of each. They can look very different in person. 

I'm not a fan of white either. Not only do I just not like the color, but living in the desert part of WA, they get sunburned more easily so I try to stay away from them. So color would have some influence on my decision. I figure why have a pasture full of colors that I dislike when I can have a pasture full of colors that I love.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is a few hours away, and delivering him, a milking doe and a trailer in two weeks..

Yah, that is one reason I don't like white, but white on a buck is just good imo hahah!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tee hee :clap::dancedgi:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

A white buck wouldn't stay white long,do you like yellow goats?:lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Personally I dont like white goats. I like em even less in a Lamancha. A light buck always seems to throw cream, light orange and white kids. On that reason alone with them being very similar, I would pick the one with color.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Never had a white goat before...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My point exactly Margaret! :lol: 

Yah, that is another thing I was thinking of... All those white kids


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I would go with the white aswell. We have a white buck and hes thrown more color than all white. Ours is very prone to throwing paints.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the white one. Of course he'll soon be mud color and then yellow when he "discovers himself" lol


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

The white one. Never cared for the colour myself, but look at what LaManchaAcres' buck will throw. You can always colour the buckling with Easter egg dye, or see what Clairol has to offer. ;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So what did you decide?

Being a non-dairy person, and just based on those photos alone, I think the white buckling looks more proportionate and solid with his feet under him better. BUT in those photos it looks like he may "toe out"/pigeon toe a bit in the front and hind legs. 

It is difficult since the breeder is there with hands on! Plus you never know if the other one is out of her favorite doe or if she has some other reason to favor it!

Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I went with the breeders recommendation and went with the chocolate and white one. 

They are full brothers so nothing special about ones parents vs. the other


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> I prefer the white one too, for better length of body, and I believe more brisket.  Both are cuties though!


Ditto, though I'm not a fan of white either.


----------

